# Diamond Mt. Elk fella's..



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

I have searched HI-and-Low on every site I could find, regarding info on Diamond Mt. LE *Elk*.

So, I am going to finally submit, and ask.. :shock:

For those of you who have drawn this tag in the last several years(rifle,muzzle,bow)

What have been the experiences? Would you put in again, did you harvest, over the course of your hunt, see many mature bulls/many elk.... Same with scouting? Southern end, north-east end, north-west, around Warner Res?, would you pay a land trespass fee next time around or screw the unit altogether never again..

My father and I are trying to get an idea of the hunt, as we have the points for 2008 archery draw.

Hit me backchannel(p.m.'s) I don't want someone to give out the hotspot they have been scouting for a couple years, just an idea of what's going on out there..

Thanks. <<--O/ :rotfl:


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

If you don't want to wait an eternity to draw a tag to a premium LE Elk area, then Diamond Mountain is a good choice. The elk are not nearly as big as those on the premium units(Manti, Beaver, Dutton, etc). A 300+ elk would be a great elk on this unit. 

You will see few if any hunters during the hunt. 6 years ago I didn't see a hunter when I was hunting the unit with my dad.

One of the problems with this unit is that while much of the land is BLM or Forrest Service land, the access to much of the land is private. That said, there are areas where you can and will find elk. I'd be glad to share those areas after the draws are made as I may have some relative put in for these tags. You may have a little bit of work to pack out the elk meat ( a couple of miles). 

You may want to do a search of the old DWR website. I know there were some posts. Look for posts by 53 incher. I also had a few posts regarding Diamond Moutain. I used the same name on that Forum.

Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you residents, how many points do you/dad have, what caliber of animal are you looking for?

PRO


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Pro, we are residents, have 5 points going in to next year year's draw. We're not looking for 375 bulls(we would rather hunt 250 bulls twice/three times, in the same time we might be able to hunt 375 bulls once)

Brad, I've picked up the BLM maps for the area, so I can see what we are looking at as for Private vs. Open.
We are going to go for some post season scouting this Thursday-Friday(and see about getting a buck on the extended out there. :mrgreen: )

I will look you and 54incher up over there, Thanks. I'll be in touch with ya..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

According to my research, with 5 points you could draw a Nebo archery tag as well. I would take a Nebo tag over a Diamond Mt Tag.

PRO


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

I was 53incher in the old forums.

You can access nearly all of the public land. There are usually small places a road touches public land but you may have to walk 2-3 miles to get to a spot. you will definately climb uphill . Not many places do you see other hunters off the road, most are road hunters. I seen only like 2 or 3 hunters away from the road.
It is a good place for seeing big 5's and small 6's. 
It was a great time, I really enjoyed it. I have my dad putting in for it, he has yet to get a 6x6 so it will be a good place for him to do that.
If you have any more questions NoShot just ask.

Here is the bull I shot this year there.


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

oh yeah forgot to mention, ZERO points  it was an Expo tag :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on your bull, is that a split G1 on his right side?

Convention tag, dang what a lucky hunter. Makes it feel even better I bet.

Nice to see you put one on the ground! You done did good.

PRO


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Nebo is on the list already, having killed a few elk and deer there over the last 20 years, but
always looking for new areas to hunt. 

Mntman, were you in the west,east, south? I appreciate the replies. thanks..
and nice bull.. Rifle, bow, ?


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

> you will definately climb uphill


I prefer hunting UP-hill.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

sorry if this comes up twice, my posting is acting funny  
Pro- thanks. actually it isn't a spit. It comes out below the base of the main beam. I thought it was cool too.

NoShot- I scouted the entire unit. they all looked good. The one area I didn't like was the extreme north western corner, it seemed like that is where most of the public land walkers would be. I hunted around the private land area in the central part. I could walk 2+ miles and get a way from any other hunters. my bull was 2.5 miles from the truck :lol: :lol: that was half the fun.
rifle but if i did it again I would use bow. 
I had 4 bulls on my list and seen the #1. While after him I got him confused with this one right at dark but I still am extremely happy with him! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

NoShot said:


> > you will definately climb uphill
> 
> 
> I prefer hunting UP-hill.. :mrgreen:


you have no choice there. the reason I said it was, that I don't know the age of your dad. Mine is 59 and he made it around really good being from Minnesota (1100 feet elevation) but it was still hard for him.
Horses won't be much good either in a lot of the places I was at.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

> you have no choice there. the reason I said it was, that I don't know the age of your dad. Mine is 59 and he made it around really good being from Minnesota (1100 feet elevation) but it was still hard for him.
> Horses won't be much good either in a lot of the places I was at.


Dads 65, still does pretty good in them tha'r hills. No horses around this ranch, just backpacks and leg work.. -)O(-


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

Backpack is all I use. 
where did you shoot your moose?


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Mntman said:


> Backpack is all I use.
> where did you shoot your moose?


Drew Weber Florence CWMU a couple years back...(shaking head) shoulda and could have killed a much better bull...









Coldest hunt I've ever been on. Late October, 6-8" of snow and close to 0* at noon.
So cold my alarm clock froze every night(that sucked LOL)


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats anyway, Just gives you a good reason to go again  
Sounds like the northern minnesota weather I hunt in during december :shock: 
makes for great memories.

Once in a lifetime MN moose. I was 16   :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Thats a pretty good bull there! 

as for going again, hell, I wish I could buy a CWMU tag or buy the sportsman permit every year, Moose hold a weird place for me.. 6 points in Wyo, so only 8 more years to draw.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

I really enjoy moose too. Dad and I have been trying to get an Alaska trip together but it just hasn't happened and doesn't seem like it ever will


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Mntman said:


> I really enjoy moose too. Dad and I have been trying to get an Alaska trip together but it just hasn't happened and doesn't seem like it ever will


Money money MuNaaaeee.. :mrgreen:

Been doing the same..lol dad retired last year and been trying to talk him into going either after Bou's in Quebec or Moose in the Yukon... He claims he'd rather spend the money and time hunting Wy deer!! not the same thing I tell him. On an upside he does have 12 points for moose, SO, if for some screwed up reason we don't get the DM LE Elk, he should get his moose permit this year..


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

Money money MuNaaaeee.. :mrgreen:

Been doing the same..lol dad retired last year and been trying to talk him into going either after Bou's in Quebec or Moose in the Yukon... He claims he'd rather spend the money and time hunting Wy deer!! not the same thing I tell him. .[/quote]

yes, short on $$  
I think once you reach retirement you start thinking like that, cause mine says the same thing except he would rather just hunt elk/deer in CO :?: :?: 
Careful on Q-bec, there is a thread over on MM.com, where they say they don't hold up to their deal on moving you to the herds and the guides don't appeal to americans that well?
I never been there that is just what is being said, can't remeber the different outfitters that were mentioned either


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Mntman said:


> Careful on Q-bec, there is a thread over on MM.com, where they say they don't hold up to their deal on moving you to the herds and the guides don't appeal to americans that well?


Guess I need to work on my French, We'...LOL :mrgreen: 
Screw it, Yukon and kill both Moose and Caribou.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

I couldn't add them via PM? so here they are instead.


----------

